
Oculus discontinues its low-end Go headset to focus on Oculus Quest - nickthegreek
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/23/21299311/oculus-go-headset-discontinued-quest-alternative-app-channel-launch
======
nickthegreek
...released May 2018, stop accepting apps dec 2020.

At least there is this: "Meanwhile, it will add a new Quest app distribution
channel without the current strict approval process, encouraging more
developers to work with the headset."

